# Campsite by a lake, fishing any cycling



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of a campsite (anywhere in Europe but not the UK because we were last year and it's very complicated with the dog) where we could have a pitch right by a lake (or river) so that my husband can do some fishing and cycle paths close to it? I have been trying to find something suitable on the internet but I haven't found anything suitable. 
Thank you very much. 
Regards


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

how about here
its owned by a mhf member
chapter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lake*

lake Annecy

Pitch right by the lake, cycle path all the way down the Western side!

What do you want to do whilst hubby fishcyles?

™


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We stayed here

http://www.montrichard.fr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=130&Itemid=5

at Camping L'Etourneau last year. It's a municipal site on the banks of the Cher, walking distance from the centre of Montrichard. I don't know about the fishing but we had our bikes with us and did some cycling round about. We were also walking distance from the railway station, with trains to Tours. Chenonceau was a a few kms to the west.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Lake*



teemyob said:


> lake Annecy
> 
> Pitch right by the lake, cycle path all the way down the Western side!
> 
> ...


  

This reminds me of a bit of feminist wisdom that went:

'A woman without a man is like a fish without a bicycle'.

Chris


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Try this one

http://www.camping-lac-bleu.com/gb/

Our friends go there every year, in fact the white boat on sand with jib up and the couple standing to the left is them :lol:

Soon to be joinning this merry band, as they are currently awaiting arrival of new autotrail


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Lake*



ChrisandJohn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > lake Annecy
> ...


Having three Daughters means I dare not be male chauvinist! :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fact*



**** said:


> Try this one
> 
> http://www.camping-lac-bleu.com/gb/
> 
> ...


"in fact the white boat on sand with jib up and the couple standing to the left is them"

in fact, that is me in my avatar over the lake approaching the campsite your speak of!

Small World ™


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Try this one:

CAMPING ARFEUILLE PLAN D'EAU D'ARFEUILLE 87500
SAINT YRIEIX Tél : 05.55.75.08.75 [email protected]

Stayed overnight last July, wish we could have stayed longer. About 13 euros a night inclusive. Lake and separate pool, excellent cycling country around it.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I would endorse Lac Annecy as a great place to visit. It is cycling heaven, very level, and Annecy old town is a must-visit destination. 
We stayed in the Municipal Site in Annecy town but I imagine it would be very busy in high season.

http://en.annecy.eu/index.php?idtf=507

It is only fifteen to twenty euro depending on season. When are you planning to travel?

Ca


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Annecy

feels like you are in a Renoir painting.

My favouritist lake is a BIG secret - sorry


----------



## SpikeHammer (May 17, 2008)

Try this place:

http://www.pescalis.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Lake*



ChrisandJohn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > lake Annecy
> ...


Thank you very much - so much information in such a short time. I'll have a look and start planning.

Chris, I loved this saying :lol: :lol: 
Well, I'll be cycling as well. I also love reading, so I will defintely not be bored when waiting for dinner to be caught. 
Thanks again. 
Cilka


----------

